# can you use vinegar cheese to make truffles



## dianea (Aug 22, 2010)

I was wanting to make some truffles for craft show tomorrow and wondered if I could make vinegar cheese and make the balls and freeze and dip them? Or do I need to make Cheve? I have never made cheese before so thought I would ask. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have would think making the vinegar cheese for a truffle would be a bit strong. You can make the vinegar cheese with lemon juice concentrate instead and get a similar cheese with out the vinegar flavor. The lemon gives it a mild, almost cream cheese taste. I have made cheese cake with the lemon cheese and it was great.

Good luck on your craft show!

Dana


----------

